# Brown spots... Help :( possible frontline plus side effect ??



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

We gave sugarplum her first dose of frontline plus about a week ago because we started giving her walks about and she has developed these brown spots. At first I just noticed it around her belly and now after giving her a bath today I freaked out when I saw it was all over her back. I'm not sure if they are sun spots or if it is from frontline plus. Anyone else have this problem ? I'm really worried. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Does anyone use natural flea/ tick repellents ? I'm really nervous about using frontline plus. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Those are likely pigment spots and not a side effect of the frontline. Sun exposure makes the pigment darker.

Here is a pic of Owen during his bath tonight.










All those cow spots are just pigment 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes that's very close to what she had but they just appeared all of a sudden. She has a vet appt in the morning but I really started freaking out. Do you use frontline plus on ur doggy too?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I do use frontline plus without any issues at all . The rapid appearance could be related to sun exposure bringing them out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper was covered with cow spots all over his belly and had big ones on his back just like Marissa's Owen in the picture. They are totally normal. They disappeared over the winter but the pigment around his eyes is starting to darken up again now with having sun again. I do NOT use frontline.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I use Tori's (Grace's mom) recipe for a spray that keeps ticks & critters off---at least so far it has worked wonders & we are in an high tick area. I do double the Rose Geranium oil in the recipe! I just passed the recipe on to my vet! It feels good to share something that works.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

Woodrow got some little brown spots on his belly and my wife researched it and we concluded that it's a result of him being out in the sun more than usual. One of Woodrow's cousin is part Maltese and he gets the same change in pigmentation when he is out in the sun more, for instance. When Quincy was sick we took them both out in the yard more than usual since it gave Quincy more room to move around, so that explains the increased sun exposure (versus what he'd get in the winter).

I am not saying this is definitely what your Sugarplum is going through as I a mnot a vet, but I think you need to also pay attention to these spots being raised, being sore, etc. Change in pigmentation is not abnormal for our little pups when they get more sun exposure. If you are concerned then a trip to the vet might be in order, just to be safe


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo gets covered in pigment patches and spots from around late April - October. His are just coming back in now. He gets them everywhere - his back, belly, private parts, paws, head, tail.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your input. I really appreciate it. We went to the vet and she said that it is normal. It happens when she is in the sun and it got worse because we cut her hair short and we just started walking her outside. When we got her last fall she was a puppy and she was too little to go outside. Everything is good. It wasn't from the frontline so I am still unsure if I will keep putting it on her. She's only 5 lbs and it says its up to 22 lbs so I might just put half the dose. Thank you everyone again 





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

FYI, I freaked out with my first maltese as well when he started getting the pigmentation! It's perfectly normal.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

Iubire14 said:


> Thank you everyone for your input. I really appreciate it. We went to the vet and she said that it is normal. It happens when she is in the sun and it got worse because we cut her hair short and we just started walking her outside. When we got her last fall she was a puppy and she was too little to go outside. Everything is good. It wasn't from the frontline so I am still unsure if I will keep putting it on her. She's only 5 lbs and it says its up to 22 lbs so I might just put half the dose. Thank you everyone again  http://www.petguide.com/mobile


Hey, that's great news!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sugarplum sure is cute! Mine get the pigment spots also.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Sugerplum is such a beauty!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy all is okay. Sugarplum is adorable...love the haircut!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler says, "Moo" since he gets them too in the summer. And just love that little Sugarplum!!:wub::wub:


----------

